# Is Taking Time Off School Really Bad??



## 19870 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have yet to be officially diagnosed with IBS. My doctor thinks I have some of the symptoms, but has recommended that I not return to school to see if stress is a major trigger. Once the factor of stress is determined, then what, I'm not exactly sure. I'm really afraid that if I leave school that I have wasted thousands of dollars in residence fees. But if I return, I may not pass as I haven't been attending since mid-October. I'm so confused because this is my last year. I guess if money wasn't the issue, my mind would be made up to not go back. I have a scholarship on the line, as well as huge student debt. I don't have the option to choose when my classes are and I may have to miss the whole year if I miss a semester. I have never walked the same path as anyone else, and I had started college later than I was supposed to, but I don't want to be coined as a "quitter." What was the popular thing to do? Finish school on schedule, or find out how to deal with the triggers before I return? I only have until November 11th to make my decision.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Man.. its a tough decision.Im in my 3rd year (still considered a sophomore), and if I had only 1 year left, I'd definitely stick it out.I still have 2 more years left after this year. I'm one of the ones that will take 5 years to complete a 4 year degree (that is if i stick it out). With IBS, school is definitely a challenge.I'm contemplating just getting my associates degree, and then when the IBS back off some, I'll continue with school. My problem is once I get into the junior/senior classes, they are only offered at specific times of the day, and typically run anywhere from 2-4 hours. It's insane!I wish I was where you were at, I'm definitely impressed with your will power, and definitely look up to you. You've come this far, I'd say stick it out!! After this last year, you can take some time off before you get a job, and just relaxxxxxxx, knowing you're sitting there with a degree.Let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## 19223 (Oct 18, 2005)

My husband started his first semester as a fulltime student in August. He had previously only took a few classes here and there while he worked. He had dropped several classes before due to sickness. A couple of weeks ago he had to quit for the semester because of the anxiety and IBS. I think depression played a role too. It was a hard decision, because like you, we had put a lot of money into his schooling. But, he just couldn't go. He had daily attacks of D when he would go to leave. He goes to a community college (where tuition is very cheap) and we have spent several thousand dollars and he's only finished 3 classes. You sound so much like my husband. He also "never walked the same path as everyone else" and he started college later than others. I don't know what to tell you. There will always be those who don't understand IBS and they will think you are a quitter. However, you know you're not and you know you'll go back when you feel up to it. Talk to your teachers. See if there's any possibility of passing your classes. If there's not, that's your answer. Explain to your teachers what is going on...some may understand. Congratulations for making it this far. Unfortunately, I don't know if my husband will ever be able to go back until he deals with his anxiety. Good luck to you. Don't let my story get you down. Obviously, you made it this far, so you will be able to finish. It's just a question of when.


----------



## 23523 (Oct 19, 2005)

HeyI'm in my third year also but I'm still consider a sophomore credit-wise. I have decided to take some time off of this remaining semester and perhaps the spring semester too. Mostly everybody around me think I'm making a huge mistake but I seriously can't do this anymore. I will also probably graduate a lot longer than everybody else in my class.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

My IBS has been getting worse while in college. I think you should take some time off for just a semester and resume in the fall. If it does turn out to be stress related, you will have 3 more years of complete hell, but atleast you'll know once you're done that your stomach should return to normal. I, on the other hand, have a very unsupportive father. I wanted to take a semester off and he said that if I did, he would never help me with paying for school again (I pay tuition, they pay rent).The decision for me to stay in school and struggle hasn't worked out very well. I've amassed 105 credits, but I've been dismissed from my school. They won't let me register for classes. They never helped me when I took a doctor's note to them.Colleges are complete dickheads about sick people.Taking a semester off doesn't mean that you suck at life or that you don't plan on school again, it just means you treasure your health. There's nothing wrong w/ that.


----------



## 19870 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies.Here's what I have managed to do.I dropped one class, but am going to resume the rest of them this coming Monday. I only have 5 more weeks of this semster, and my marks were already really high at mid-term so I think I'll be able to handle it. The class I dropped I am going to pick up in May and take it online. I'll actually be finished it before graduation, therefore graduating on time.As far as moving back to residence, I've spoken to someone in regards to the crappy food they serve. It's ALL processed in some way, which I cannot eat. But they have to accomodate me, which they're not happy about, but they're going to do it. At my residence, we are not allowed to cook our own food, but eat from the "convenient" cafeteria. We are only given a tiny fridge in our room, and a crappy microwave in the lounge, which hardly works. Sometimes they lock down our lounges too, so then I'm SOL. I'm anxious to find out how they're going to deal with me.But all in all, I felt that the financial stress of throwing thousands of dollars away would be much worse and much more lasting than just sucking it up and going back.I'll keep you all posted as to how everything works out.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I think you made the best decision... I'm definitely proud of you... As an IBS sufferer who is in school right now, I can definitely relate.Every time it gets bad I just want to drop out and never go back... but then when I think about it in the long run, it's definitely better to just stick it out... At least to get some kinda degree.Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

wow ive never heard of a doctor telling you not to go to school, mine usually want me to stay.my IBS is definatly worse with stress, i would think everyones is if they get particularly stressed, i ended up failing my 1st uni year and doing it again only to have the same problems, with being ill, i think i could have stuck at it the 2nd time round but there were other reasons why i didnt stay, money wise really. I think if its something you want to do then stay, dont give up becaise of IBS because then its ruling your life, i know its hard but whats more important? try and find ways to ease symptoms, dont take time off just because your doctors wants to see if stress is a factor because im sure there are easier ways of seeing if its IBS, like with diet and so on


----------



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

I finished College while having IBS, which wasn't very stressfull for me. I had occassional attacks, brushed them off(even before the proper diagnosis) and moved on. Of course I never had much of the runs, more constipation style IBS with reflex, which I can control.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Guys, don't quit school because of IBS that's a crazy idea. You need to figure out things that will make you feel better. I just got my BA last May and I'm back now to get my teaching certificates. I still get sick but most of my classes permit 1-3 absences, I'm sure you're not sick every day use the absences for when you're really sick. My last few semesters were rough I finally went on medication and played around with my diet to find out what works for me. Nobody knows what the triggers of our IBS really are. What if you quit school and realize that you're still sick and school wasn't the cause. Life is full of stress whether it be work, home or school, it can be one of them or a combination of all of them but you can't let IBS rule your life. I always found morning classes were bad for me, but sometimes the classes I really needed were only offered in the morning. If that were the case I would have to trick my body by waking up extra early on those days. My stomach usually settles down after I've been up 2-3 hours, so on a day when I had an 8am class I'd wake up at 5:30 and make my body think it was later in the day, if I still wasn't feeling good I'd take a pill. You need to learn to run the IBS not let it run you.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

good advice, although sometimes people are sick with IBS everyday.i was going 10-15 times a day for 9 months straight.while on medication, while on a proper diet, etc etc etc. i took a semester off of school, and it was the best decision of my life.


----------

